
Livetwittering of YC demo day going on now - utnick
http://twitter.com/davemcclure
======
thwarted
Do people normally twitter asynchronously, writing them down with pencil and
paper, or jotting notes on their hands, saving them up until they get to a
computer so they spend the proper amount of time composing rich, yet dense,
prose taking those 140 characters beyond their regular limit?

------
utnick
search twitter for #YC for more updates

